# 20 sf adaptability



## tascofeldman (Aug 30, 2011)

Can the 20 sf 10mm also shoot 40 S&W without any mods? Will this frame accept other barrels and mags, like to a 9 mm? Thanks to the glock gurus!!!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

To shoot .40 you will need a.40 cal barrel, the chamber dimensions therefore headspacing will be different and can cause issues.

Other barrels are available, not sure to what extent, the mag wells of the 20 and 21 are larger than thru 9mm and .40 counterparts, a conversion to .45 should be a snap, not sure about 9mm


----------

